# Cover Poachers 'a Rant'



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I have reason to believe and confirmation that a couple of my "friends" are hunting covers I took them to in the past. These are covers located on public land so they have just as much right to be there as I do. But I figured a mutaul respect of each others covers would take place. 

I don't go to spots they took me with out them...Hevi and I for years have had a great understanding and respect for each others spots, it works well that his dogs suit some covers better then mine and vise versa. 

I found out last night that a couple of my friends were in some of my "pockets," this I believe is what bothers me the most, if they were 200 acres of cover fine, but to go hit out of the way 20 acre spots that I took you to, then say "um I don't think you took me there" when I can recall the exact day two seasons ago pisses me right off.

I am not ignorant to the fact that other folks are hunting these spots also, not when you live in the biggest town in Northern MI with only limited amounts of cover. But come on....

Rant Over


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Fred. Ive been through this type of thing alot over the years. I'ts not easy. I try to make sure I select my hunting partners wisely. This is not always the case. I have some cover that I set aside for newbies. I also have some that I only hunt alone, or with my dad for example. I dont ever take somone anywhere that I wouldnt mind bumping in to them. Again sorry, try not to let it effet your friendship.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Guess you learned your lesson about not keeping secrets a secret.

You show others; well you opened the door. I suppose there is an intended respect some would suspect......but unless you were to put it out there and in some way shape or form stake claim to the "public" land...they have as much right as you or I.

I share with my friends. If they like to hunt the areas.....i will find new ones.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I know what you are going through. I learned this a long time ago when I was running gsp's. Seems that these freinds are no longer freinds as they bring in there buddys to hunt the covers I took them to and never seem to invite me along for there hunts in my old covers.

I am unable to do much if any pat/woodcock hunting any more due to my health. I hunted with Saga a couple of times last year in his places and there is no way that I will ever go in there with ZZ his replacement being there.


----------



## hopeandpoke (Oct 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred,
If it is confirmed that they went to the covers you showed them, then that friendship is over. Shame on them!! They broke the golden rule.

Larry


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I don't know but to me that seems like overkill. If a person opens their mouth to people they don't know good enough to trust this won't happen.........well it suppose its a good learning curve.

heck i will go hunt a woodlot 30 minutes after i see a truck pull out of it. Look at the posts on here.......flushed 100 birds; got 2 in my bag.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm with Ruger --

I've only been at this for 4 or 5 years, but I've worked hard for the few covers I hunt. My "mentor" hadn't hunted in 10-15 years, and my "hunting buddies" are more into deer and rabbit hunting.

Anyway, we hear a lot of talk about the eminent death of our sport if we don't find some way to get more folks into the woods. But when they show up looking for help, we tell them to get out there and figure it out for themselves.

I'm not taking a side here... I think you have every right to be selective about whom you share your spots with. But I would hope you're sharing with someone in the effort to get them interested in the sport... and that might mean sharing birds with a few more people. Just my opinion.

Just remember that all of this animosity toward other hunters will fade away in about two weeks when the crowds die out. There will be lots of weeks when you have the woods to yourself and there are plenty of birds to be had by all!

KW


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I think this is getting off track a bit, anyone that really knows me understands my efforts to introduce new folks to the sport a simple phone call goes along way or an invitation. I am speaking of one very seasoned hunter and a friend(s) (introduced to the sport.) Both have burned me already this season.

I knew and understood the risks, hell they could have found them on they're own and then hey fair is fair. But when you drive to an out of the way non traditional looking 20 acre spot, I feel that is going a bit far, I have not gone back to covers they showed me with out them. Once again if it was a large cover with hundreds of acres, no big deal....


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It happens Fred. Nuttin you can do about it.

I guided 2 guys for Turkeys from right here on this site. Best ground I had.

Next thing I know, they read-ended me and asked permission for themselves the following year(s). Of course , after learning from me the roost trees, travel routes etc.... this land is about 500 acres +.
Lots of work and time to figure everything out.

Anyhoots, they now have opening day locked in for all eternity and I cannot hunt my best Turkey ground until the following week-end.......cause they haul their camper up there and do their thing.

Nice.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Fritz. One phone call is not hard.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Fred 

For what its worth I would be pissed too.
In a couple of years time when the numbers are on the down swing I'm sure you will have the covers back. 
I have a few friends that I bird hunt with and we share covers. They can hunt mine and I can hunt theirs. I would trust any of them with my wife, dog, and kid.....well maybe not my dog.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Fred let me know where these covers are and I will watch over them for you Send GPS coordinates now please!

ganzer


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Fritz,

I know where you're coming from, and I agree with your thoughts 100%.
I would never hunt my "friends" cover without him, or at the least I'd call and say Hey Joe, I'm going to be in your area this weekend, mind if I hunt such and such? The biggest problem with your "friend" is he'll show a couple of his buddies. They'll tell a couple more guys, and before you know it, that cover is overrun and all shot out. 
I guess from now on be very careful about who you show your coverts.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm with you Fritz. I've always understood the etiquette to be respect for other peoples covers and not to return without them. That said I do share some of my cover with my friends and I count you as one so you're always welcome up here. mac


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Fritz. That is really a punk move. 

I will have friends tell me they don't mind me hunting their covers when they are not around and I still won't go in there even if I hunt something close by already.

I think it shows a lot about someones character to pull a stunt like that.

May Pox be put on all cover poachers houses. LOL


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I spoke with one of them this morning and told them I had hurt feelings and told him we needed to come to an understanding on these covers, cause if you are going to hunt mine I am going to pound the three you showed me....I don't think he wan'ts me "pounding" his covers.

This person(s) does not hunt with anyone else other then me and my brother from time to time so I am not sure much worried about them taking other folks to these spots.

Mac took me and my brother to a spot last year that was fantastic, even if he told me to go back I would not with out him....


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

This is a no brainer. I feel guilty everytime I go to one of Fred's best spots without him.  

Seriously...this is Hunting 101. Just don't do it. I think everyone that Grouse hunts, trout fishes, or goes mushrooming knows this rule. Good spots are hard to find and you shouldn't have to worry about friends busting them without you.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like you need better "friends."

That's one of the reasons I don't do cast 'n blast.

-tom


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

Same sort of thing .A cupple years ago a friend ask if I would
tell him were he could go Fly fishing. You know, some good spots.
I told him a place or two.
He thanked me and ask when I'ed be going there.
I said NEVER. thats not were I fish.. 
The End.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

that's nothing...trying to keep Jay from poaching women off my Facebook page has become a real chore!!!! :lol:


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, that's tough. I JUST went through the same thing. If I was going this year, it would be my 20th year of hunting NW lower MI. I started with my dad, uncle and a friend when I was 12. If my dad was going this would be his 34th or 35th year. However, we are not going. The reason that we are not going is because two years ago my uncle (recently retired then) decided to hunt week after week after week from the beginning of the season to the end with various groups of guys from his local 100+ member conservation club. Of course these guys, being put on 10, 20, 30 grouse a day and just as many woodcock thought it was great and so now it is just one big happy conservation club family in spots that took us a lifetime to find and learn. I agree with some of you, getting people interested in the sport is crucial. But, we have to be selective. Just because all of these guys have a great time blasting away doesn't mean that they have the level of passion for the sport that I do. 

Even if they did truly love the sport, nobody deserves a lifetimes worth of knowledge to be handed to them in a week - period. We had a tradition of great hunting in great hunting spots. Now that is over, all because my uncle wanted to show a bunch of guys how good he was at the sport. Every year we would spend at least 1 full day not hunting. We would just get out the maps and drive, looking for that 40 acre honey hole. Sometimes they were, sometimes they weren't. Anyway, the whole thing is depressing. But, the bright side is I am turning over a new leaf. I will be going to the Western UP with my dad and hopefully starting a new tradition that I can pass on to my son when he is of age. I have absolutely no idea what I am doing up there, but I kind of like the idea of that.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> that's nothing...trying to keep Jay from poaching women off my Facebook page has become a real chore!!!! :lol:


They keep talking to ME!!!!:lol:


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very sad to say the least. It's amazing the lack of respect that people have for the hard work that someone has put in to locate these honey holes, and then was generous enough to take along a friend only to be stabbed in the back.

I agree with the above posts that coverts are like trout holes, you never give an exact location....and I learned that the hard way in my late teens.

I had a great location for some pheasants, which we all know is tough to come by in MI. By great I mean we would consistently put up 6-10 birds with at least 3 or 4 being roosters. Well I invited a friend who was wanting to get into the sport, and got him into some great action. Low and behold he told his cousin and friend, and went out to the spot and gained permission. After that they would hunt that spot 3 or 4 times opening week, and run the birds off. Sad to say, but that ended a long-time friendship.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sure I seem like a prick to many people, but when I first started grouse hunting with dogs over 10 years ago, a good friend showed me some nice spots within 15 minutes of my house. Similar to Fred, these spots are small, 20 acre patches in large public hunting grounds. Although he never verbally instructed me to do so, I've never taken another hunter, with the exception of my aging father, to these spots. I'm sure these actions come off rather "prickish" to those around me, or perhaps selfish would be a better word, I've always felt I owed it to him to keep it between us. 

Fred, you have a right to be disappointed.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Stop whining:gaga: and buy private land. Moderator this needs to be moved to the sound off forum.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

"Stop whining:gaga: and buy private land"

Now right there is some logical, sound advice given the condition of today's market...:sad:


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

hopeandpoke said:


> Steelheadfred,
> If it is confirmed that they went to the covers you showed them, then that friendship is over. Shame on them!! They broke the golden rule.
> 
> Larry


I think I need to disagree with this. My thoughts on taking others to your covers is the same as sharing. If you take someone to your secret spot, you should just assume that it is no longer your private secret spot. You shared on public land, you have given up your "right" to that spot.

I offered to take someone in the fishing forum to my secret spot for salt water kings. It is a good spot. It is right in the middle of an area you would expect to see hundreds if not thousands of people. And besides me, I have only seen three to four other people ever use it. If he takes me up on the offer, I have no reason to be disgruntled if he comes back out next year and brings his friends, or if he brings friends from Seattle to that spot.

I also don't believe in putting my friends in gentleman's agreements about not sharing. If I share, I assume they are going to and don't mind.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I understand. I learned this lesson a long time ago, only it was morel spots. I no longer take ANYBODY morel hunting with me. 

Fortunately, I don't have many friends nearby that bird hunt. Most of my bird hunting buddies are 30 or more miles away, and I've never had an issue. I take people bird hunting into my better spots that live a long ways away, usually in another state, that just can't get up here very often, and when they do, I usually know they're coming. That said, some guys from several states away who stayed in my cabin last fall that I took bird hunting into my better spots worried me until they called up a few weeks ago and re-booked...I was watching them log in the GPS waypoints of all the covers I took them to. But they re-booked, so I gave them my best advice on woodcock flights and made them a heck of a deal on the cabin. 


The people that go hunting with me that are around here either aren't big on bird hunting or don't have their own dogs-and there's a couple that wouldn't be able to figure out where we were anyway. 

Maybe we aren't teaching our hunting ethics correctly...there are a lot of "unwritten" rules that perhaps need to be written...threads like this help.

Ya know, guys, Fritz could buy a piece of private land and then clear cut it-but most of us hunt a lot more than just one or two pieces of land...and it has to be the right type of cover, which only occurs for a few years after clear-cutting...so we hunt public land, where the most clear cutting is done. We don't hunt public land because that's all we can afford. We hunt public land cause it's the best habitat for birds. Sorry, but the ocean is a little different than specific golden covers for upland birds.


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

Being new to Grouse Hunting myself I have learned quite a bit quickly.
It's easy to relate this to deer hunting, this is no different then putting in time, scouting for a out of the way stand location on public land. You find your spot and ask a friend to help you set the stand, in your new "Honey Hole". Two weeks later you catch him sitting in your tree when he thinks your hunting another spot. Been There!!
A simple phone call would of made all the difference in the world!
It's all about mutal respect and trust and I agree I would no longer have either for that "friend"


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

shorthair guy said:


> Stop whining:gaga: and buy private land. Moderator this needs to be moved to the sound off forum.


 
He is from Flint...if you will stay there, they will give you land.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't have a problem at all with the person or persons I accompany hitting the spots again alone or with an occasional hunter, but I do fear a cascading avalanche of friends of the person, friends of friends of the person, family of friends of the person etc. over-running a given area.


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

Flash01 said:


> He is from Flint...if you will stay there, they will give you land.


Actually they want to charge you an arm and leg to live here, they must think there is still work around here.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Find you own spots. Good spots are hard to come buy, Get out and do you own scouting and spending $ on gas and knocking on doors, At least ask. Thats definetly Bull.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

there is tons of vacant land here in flint, field like conditions in the front an rear of the properties, oh i forgot to mention all come with a pre exsisting hunting shack!!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know if I would define a friendship over this but maybe it deserves some discussion with them. I hunt some of the same areas, I think since I go to the same small town, as a guy on this board. I have been going there since I was 7 years old so for over 30 years. I would hate for him to judge me because he passed my truck on the side of the road. Likewise he mentioned a spot that always holds birds, I drove up there one weekend, drove by his camp and he was not there. I checked to see if his truck was at the spot, it was not so I kept on driving.
I was asked by a old bird hunting buddy on the road out west one year to never bring anyone to this spot...we were in Kansas. Clearly some guys are more protective of their spots and maybe it needs to be well defined before you take them.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

I've been out with quite a few different folks and too some pretty nice spots. And, would never for one minute think of going back to one of those spots.

Well, I do "think about" going back to that one thornapple cover of Scott's...but would never do it.

I like finding my own spots anyway. I've never been one to do things the easy way.

Brian.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm just pulling the knife out of my back. Not long after this post was made I discovered three cars parked where I hunted the day before and I totally recognized one of them and knew who it was. It was obvious this person invited some friends or family along. I call 'em the wrecking crew because I heard they always hunt in a group. It's mostly my own fault for opening my mouth to discuss bird numbers, etc. but I assumed that all true sportsmen abide by a code of ethics and follow some unwritten rules. Apparently not.
I was pissed at first, then felt dirty and used, then I drove to a much better spot and had a day.
Plain and simple- betraying someone's trust, moving in on someone's covers or fishing spots or whatever, and pimping them out speaks volumes about your character.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I am kind of surprised so many people think this is so odd or bad. It happens all of the time. People have probably been hunting his spots while he is at work for years. I can't even say how many of my friends' favorite spots were my favorite spots at one time. It is just the way it is. I tell people how much I like the spot and don't want it ruined but anything more than that is just asking to stress a friendship. It's like putting a case of alcohol in front of an alcoholic for a week and expecting it to be there when you get back. I hope they don't sell out my spots but I don't treat them like they are holy ground. If they are my friends, I value their friendship more than my hunting covers. If they aren't my friends I take them to my "average" spots that I hunt with guests. Every time I show, hunt with, or tell someone one of my good spots I understand I am taking the risk of blowing that one out so if that happens,,,, shame on me.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unregistered4 said:


> I've been out with quite a few different folks and too some pretty nice spots. And, would never for one minute think of going back to one of those spots.
> 
> Well, I do "think about" going back to that one thornapple cover of Scott's...but would never do it.
> 
> ...


 So you are saying because I stayed at your cabin on opening day I should not have been hunting your spots? :evilsmile 

Hmmmmm, that is interesting, more field research is necessary. :lol:


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I kind of shy away from hunting with anyone for this reason, I dont want to know about your spot. If I find it on my own, then thats now MY spot. If you show me a spot, I cant ever go back there without you. 
The only fellow I hunt regularly with has no dog, so he wont be hunting behind my back. 
A guy I know just informed me his dog cant hunt anymore, I kind of feel he is fishing for someone to take him out. Well, I might cause of his health issues. (the once I went with him two years ago, he really wanted to blindfold me so I wouldnt know how to get to his spots!)


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I would take you into my best covers any day of the week, and you would be welcome to return there anytime on your own. It all depends on who it is, folks.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Not only get used to it, but get over it please! You're the one who showed them the spot. They may or may not have found the spot on their own. Who knows? I understand the common courtesy aspect of what you're saying, but do you want to continue introducing people to the sport or not?! If so you're going to have to take people to spots that "you" found and consider "yours", (btw, PUBLIC LAND). That is unless you take them to other spots that you were shown at some point in the past.
> 
> I'm of much the same mind of Keith. If I show you a spot, then I expect that at some point you're going to come back. I believe that's just human nature. I do expect that if I show someone a spot that they would treat it like I would and not go in and pound the crap out of it. Respect for nature and the outdoors is first and foremost in my opinion. Conservation and being a respectful sportsman are more important to me that keeping this PUBLIC piece of ground a so-called secret!
> 
> ...


 
Jim,

You kill your first grouse yet? How many years has it been? 

If you hate these threads don't open them, I was simply venting, I also said "I realize there is nothing I can do about it." Seems Jim you might learn something from those on this thread that find cover poaching on par with ground sluicing and limb potting. 

The fact remains you would not know a sweet spot if one of your 9 dreams of glory dogs pointed a bird in one....

Must be the Indian Jim not the arrow.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> Jim,
> 
> You kill your first grouse yet? How many years has it been? How many dogs have you bought tossing money at a dream?


What does this have to do with "poaching" another's bird covers?

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> What does this have to do with "poaching" another's bird covers?
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


 
Mike,

Your post a page ago was correct, you know, you were right.

As far as Jim lecturing me on sharing covers, he has no idea, you can't kill grouse if you don't know where they live so for Jim to tell me to "get over myself" is a joke. You can't buy experience either.

Mike, you may have 40 years more grouse hunting experience then me, and I am sure I could learn a lot from you about grouse hunting, but I bet at the same time you could learn a few things from me....


It is a simple rant, nothing more nothing less, once again, I am not talking about large areas of grouse habitat, I am talking about small intimate covers that take experience, gas, boot leather to discover, the kind of place you treat yourself to a couple times a season, the kind of place you take a good friend from downstate so his dog can have some contacts.....The big difference is the large areas are easy to discover, easy to hunt, at some point if I take you there or not, you are going to re-discover it, no issue there IMO....


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Steelheadfred said:


> Jim,
> 
> You kill your first grouse yet? How many years has it been?
> 
> ...


Fritz, you have no clue about me. My dogs and I find plenty of grouse and I have nothing to prove to anyone least of all you. You're nothing but a cheap shot pVssy. Once an ******* always an *******.


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

seems to me seelheadfred should shar a few spots with jim to help him get his first grouse:lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> Fritz, you have no clue about me. My dogs and I find plenty of grouse and I have nothing to prove to anyone least of all you. You're nothing but a cheap shot pVssy. Once an ******* always an *******.


 
Jim,

Did I touch a nerve?:lol: Please who took the cheap shot first?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Steelheadfred said:


> Jim,
> 
> Did I touch a nerve?:lol: Please who took the cheap shot first?


No nerve touched here. You're just showing your true colors.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> No nerve touched here. You're just showing your true colors.


Jim,

Did you or did you not take the first shot? simple question?


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe you folks should go to the waterfowl forum and join the youth hunt Rant!!!! Things sure can get carried away. Some people have to much time on there hands.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

2 of my buddies went up this weekend to a couple of my sweet spots (a couple 20-30 acre pieces that always hold birds). Pissed; no. Jealous; yes. :lol::lol: I have many such spots and these guys told me they never saw another hunter this weekend. I try and gravitate to the "off the beaten path" covers. If you saw the covers these birds came out of you'd drive right by them; no kidding.

Of course, they had to send me photos just to rub it in while I was at home attending a birthday party.

Maybe I'd better rethink my strategy of waiting until the third weekend to go out.:lol:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

SHF.....Why would you show someone a cover you don't want them to use? If its that important to you, don't do it. Friends or not, it seems to me you opened the door by taking them there. Personally, I wouldn't return unless told it was ok (unless you happen to be a certain Firemedic who "accidently" removed a few waypoints from my GPS:lol but since its public land, alls fair in love and war.

By the way, that was a pretty cheap shot aimed at Jims dogs.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> Mike,
> 
> 
> Mike, you may have 40 years more grouse hunting experience then me, and I am sure I could learn a lot from you about grouse hunting, but I bet at the same time you could learn a few things from me....


I've always gone through life with the idea that *something* - big or small, useful or not so useful - can be learned from everyone I meet.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> ...*something* - big or small, useful or not so useful - can be learned from everyone I meet.


For example: creative spelling of expletives, crafted to get around MS's "family friendliness" filters --



midwestfisherman said:


> You're nothing but a cheap shot pVssy. Once an ******* always an *******.


It never ceases to amaze me what people are willing to say online. Say the same thing to a guy's face, and you're likely to get a mouth full o' knuckle. Lighten up guys -- methinks you're getting a bit carried away! 

KW


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

One thing for cetain, I don't want Kek's buddies poaching my coverts.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just thought I would watch and see if they start pulling each others hair.:lol::lol:

I do agree, that you do not return to a spot another hunter shows you.



> The fact remains you would not know a sweet spot if one of your 9 dreams of glory dogs pointed a bird in one....


You can insult a man's wife, but you should never insult his dog.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a problem that's older than all of us combined.

Many a good fishing hole has been ruined when someone went and showed an area to someone who then went and spread the word that fishing was good in that same area.

When I was a kid I'd go fishing with my Dad and one of his friends who knew of a number of prime spots to fish and hunt. The guy's brother would sometimes come as well, but other than that, it was always just us and you would almost never see another soul where we were and we almost always came home with something to eat. 

It always made me laugh when I'd talk to friends complaining about it being crowded where they fished with their Dad's and how they didn't get a bite.

When my Dad and his friend stopped working together on the same shift we stopped going to those spots until they were on the same crew again...

That's a lesson I make a point to remember to this day.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

:evilsmile If you invited a hunting buddy home to have a wonderful dinner with you and your wife, you sure as heck wouldn't expect him to show up at your house for another dinner with your wife while you were at work or out of town!!! Same is true for prime hunting spots.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

English Setter Gal said:


> :evilsmile If you invited a hunting buddy home to have a wonderful dinner with you and your wife, you sure as heck wouldn't expect him to show up at your house for another dinner with your wife while you were at work or out of town!!! Same is true for prime hunting spots.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

on more than one occasion, i've had guys bust right through the covers i was hunting in. the ultimate in bad hunting manners.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

or,,,, you could be happy your friends had a nice time.


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

john warren said:


> or,,,, you could be happy your friends had a nice time.


 
At the cover you showed them,or at the dinner with your wife????:lol:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I think this is ridiculous. If you show someone a spot to hunt or "take a buddy from down state to one of your prized spots to get his dog some contacts" then the spot is no longer secret, it is no longer "yours" and you can thank YOURSELF for that. Plain and simple. All the ranting, senseless banter, and whining about someone stealing someones elses covers really needs to stop. 

I hunt a bunch of different covers (20 acres to 250 acres) and as long as it is on state land (read PUBLIC LAND) it is not mine, nor is it secret. Lighten up. Hunt because you love to hunt. If your panties get in a bunch because your buddy is now hunting your spot, then for the love of god, stop showing your spots to your buddies and start hunting alone. This is a pointless thread.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I think this is ridiculous. If you show someone a spot to hunt or "take a buddy from down state to one of your prized spots to get his dog some contacts" then the spot is no longer secret, it is no longer "yours" and you can thank YOURSELF for that. Plain and simple. All the ranting, senseless banter, and whining about someone stealing someones elses covers really needs to stop.
> 
> I hunt a bunch of different covers (20 acres to 250 acres) and as long as it is on state land (read PUBLIC LAND) it is not mine, nor is it secret. Lighten up. Hunt because you love to hunt. If your panties get in a bunch because your buddy is now hunting your spot, then for the love of god, stop showing your spots to your buddies and start hunting alone. This is a pointless thread.


if your at home on permanet layoff watching little ones all day and can't get out to hunt this post is fun to read


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The only thing that is pointless is that this thread shouldn't even have to happen, whats sad is the number that don't understand why it did.

....and if it's the dinner, he better make a house payment.:lol:


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

English Setter Gal said:


> :evilsmile If you invited a hunting buddy home to have a wonderful dinner with you and your wife, you sure as heck wouldn't expect him to show up at your house for another dinner with your wife while you were at work or out of town!!! Same is true for prime hunting spots.


Well put...unless invited


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> The only thing that is pointless is that this thread shouldn't even have to happen, whats sad is the number that don't understand why it did.
> 
> ....and if it's the dinner, he better make a house payment.:lol:


 
Trust??


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Boy, I was POSITIVE only gentlemen (and ladies) would frequent the upland game portion of this forum :lol:

I posted my own story to this when it got started, and was really disappointed to see it turn ugly there for a minute. I guess now there is no point in the thread for me other than this - When something frustrates you and you "rant," what are you looking for? Sympathy and comfort, not a "you stupid #@$#." The guy was disappointed in something and wanted to get it out, thats ok. I guess I'll have to stick with the trout fishing forums.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

zig said:


> Boy, I was POSITIVE only gentlemen (and ladies) would frequent the upland game portion of this forum :lol:
> 
> I posted my own story to this when it got started, and was really disappointed to see it turn ugly there for a minute. I guess now there is no point in the thread for me other than this - When something frustrates you and you "rant," what are you looking for? Sympathy and comfort, not a "you stupid #@$#." The guy was disappointed in something and wanted to get it out, thats ok. I guess I'll have to stick with the trout fishing forums.


Dissappointed in what, life? Have been following this since the first post, ROFLMAO. It's about like the, "My best friend stole my girlfriend" in grade school. If you want to keep these things to yourself, don't show it to anyone. The only sure way is to keep them to yourself. *checks underground bunker for wife* :xzicon_sm


----------



## Bigfish1734 (May 16, 2009)

One of the best parts about bird hunting on public land is doing your homework and finding new spots that hold birds. If you dont trust your friends, dont show them your spots. Or keep trying new spots so that you have so many spots that you dont mind giving up a few. 

For those guys who need some help finding new spots, I just bought a book the shows most of the public land in Northern Michigan at Gander Mountain. I dont know how long this has been available but this is the first year Ive seen it. We used the book this past weekend and found a couple of different spots that held birds. As we pulled out of one of our new "honey holes" thinking that we were the only one who knew about it, four other hunters and three dogs pulled in. I guess you never know whos hunting your good spots when your not there.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I think this is ridiculous. If you show someone a spot to hunt or "take a buddy from down state to one of your prized spots to get his dog some contacts" then the spot is no longer secret, it is no longer "yours" and you can thank YOURSELF for that. Plain and simple. All the ranting, senseless banter, and whining about someone stealing someones elses covers really needs to stop.
> 
> I hunt a bunch of different covers (20 acres to 250 acres) and as long as it is on state land (read PUBLIC LAND) it is not mine, nor is it secret. Lighten up. Hunt because you love to hunt. If your panties get in a bunch because your buddy is now hunting your spot, then for the love of god, stop showing your spots to your buddies and start hunting alone. This is a pointless thread.


werd!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Paco said:


> At the cover you showed them,or at the dinner with your wife????:lol:


 Now thats funny, i don't care who ya are.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

"I guess you never know whos hunting your good spots when your not there." 

We hunt an area in the Northern Lower and we had it pretty much to ourselves, hardly ever saw another hunter. Well acouple years ago one of our "sage" writers wrote about how GREAT the Grouse and Woodcock hunting was in this specific area in a National magazine. That next Fall you couldn't count the number of trucks with out of State plates, running up and down the roads there. We'd drive back into our "Honey Holes", park, get out of the truck and there were truck tracks, boot tracks, dog tracks, cigarette butts on the ground. So, I guess if you want to keep certain places to yourself, hunt alone, and keep your mouth closed. It's sad but that's the way it is these days. FRANK


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

After reading some of the replies here, I guess I'll be inviting very FEW people with me hunting. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of common courtesy going around these days.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

metro49 said:


> After reading some of the replies here, I guess I'll be inviting very FEW people with me hunting. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of common courtesy going around these days.


 
courtesy is virtually a dead art, in or out of the woods. things get worse the closer one gets to large cities.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Etiquette and Courtesy go hand in hand. Lets face it, not everyone shares the same views on hunting and what is accepted and what is not especially if unwritten rules come into play. Plus, others may not even think twice because they are unfamiliar with such unwritten rules. 

If I were to take a friend to one of my better covers and he decided to return without me, I would think nothing of it. My thinking would be that since I showed him the cover I was essentially opening the door, letting him in, and sharing my scouting work with him.. I too have spent days in the woods, tanks of gas, and many walking miles to find the covers I hunt. But... ya know what, in my opinion, that is half the fun. I enjoy it. I enjoy showing people what I have found and seeing the smiles on their face when we/they have a good day afield. If he/she chooses to return without me, then so be it. I refuse to loose sleep over it, or ruin a friendship by having an akward "you hunted my (public) cover without me" conversation.. Just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Etiquette and Courtesy go hand in hand. Lets face it, not everyone shares the same views on hunting and what is accepted and what is not especially if unwritten rules come into play. Plus, others may not even think twice because they are unfamiliar with such unwritten rules.
> 
> If I were to take a friend to one of my better covers and he decided to return without me, I would think nothing of it. My thinking would be that since I showed him the cover I was essentially opening the door, letting him in, and sharing my scouting work with him.. I too have spent days in the woods, tanks of gas, and many walking miles to find the covers I hunt. But... ya know what, in my opinion, that is half the fun. I enjoy it. I enjoy showing people what I have found and seeing the smiles on their face when we/they have a good day afield. If he/she chooses to return without me, then so be it. I refuse to loose sleep over it, or ruin a friendship by having an akward "you hunted my (public) cover without me" conversation.. Just not worth it in my opinion.


Thank you, that was well said and the whole point of hunting with friends.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

E.T.I.Q.U.E.T.T.E.

Now that it's spelled out...figure out what it means.


----------

